# Citral genetics...?



## choking_victim (May 29, 2008)

I have 5 citral seeds I've gotten straight from nirvana.
where are the genetics here?
From what the site says, it's a short(er) plant...
all 5 of my citral that are females look different.
one is about 9-10 in. taller than the medium sized one.
one is super short and isn't blooming.
one is average height and is very 'skinny'.
and one other one looks like a totally different plant.

what's going on here?



ps. the jock are all within 2 inches of eachother and all look similar.

 we'll see what the outcome looks like in a little over a month.
I'll keep posted.
..but what is expected for $25 pack of seeds...?
get what you pay for​


----------



## snuggles (May 29, 2008)

Lots of Nirvana's stuff is f2s, not sure about Citral though


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

Sounds interesting. You get what you pay for, I guess. Keep us posted on them. Got any pictures? Take care and be safe.


----------

